# Major Problems with the 02 Spec V



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

I have been reading around these boards for as second and saw that a few people wewre having problems with their 02 Spec V's. Can someone explain to me specific cases they have had?? I am debating on buying on 02 Spec-V. The price is almost unbeatable. 10,000 miles at $12,998. Fully loaded. Right now I have a 00 altima and I am looking to get somethign more sporty and has more aftermarket support. Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

One of the major problems has been in regards to the transmission for the 02 Spec V. In general, the engagement between 1st-2nd, and 2nd-3rd have been troublesome for a few owners, as well as the reverse gear not engaging properly. First off, the forward gear problem has been due to not properly breaking in the engine, and secondly, the reverse gear is not fully engaging because (unlike all the forward gears) it is a dog-teeth setup. The dog teeth don;t always fully connect the way the clutch plates of the syncromesh do, and so take a second to engage with a little bit of throttle imput (by little i mean just giving enough gas and pull the gear into position with the clutch engaged). Make sure that when you take the car out, you pay close attention to 2nd and 3rd, as they are the major problems. For anything else (i.e. burning oil, warranty issues, etc.) just hit the searc and see what you get.

Peace.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

go over to www.b15sentra.net and search around over there...................there are probably 200 threads about problems.

All in all......if the car was broken in correctly you should have no problems. Test drive it and really feel the tranny.......also....check the oil level.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Being a sentra owner now for almost 10 years with minimal problems with my car. i can't understand why the 02 spec v has had so many problems. They sure don't build them like they use to...


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah, well, the truth is, the Spec V is a great car. A driver needs to take care of it first though, and when you don't do this, then the problems that have been cropping up make more sense.

Take care of your car, understand that it needs to be broken in, pay close attention to everything for the first 10k miles at least, and then, see whether or not its built the way they used to be.

I think that Nissan engineering has only gotten better, not worse. 

Peace.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *Being a sentra owner now for almost 10 years with minimal problems with my car. i can't understand why the 02 spec v has had so many problems. They sure don't build them like they use to...  *



it's a first year model. that's pretty normal either way. And it's a big 4banger with good power out of it........requires a lot of finesse and massaging to get everything set right.

like I've said.......I can guarantee a lot of the people with problems didn't take it easy on break in.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well Said. I'm with Mike here. 

The QR25 was a brand new engine for the 2002 Model year. They still have been working out the quirks. For 03 The QR has been revamped. They've strengthened the internals, and done some tweaking here and there to make the engine better.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

There's definitely a major difference when driving a '02 vs '03. The '03 seems to have nicer gear ratios, which makes you feel like you're shifting when you're supposed to.


----------



## serv02 (Sep 3, 2004)

*syncromesh oil*

hey guys i was wondering if you can help me with my doubts...some of my friends have told me that using the Chevy syncromesh tranny oil has improved their shifting and has gotten rid of the grinding of the tranny. I was wondering if you guys have heard anything about the syncromesh oil and if its improved the tranny?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Holy old ass thread...

Yes, I have heard great results can be had from both redline (MTL or MT90) and syncromesh gear oils. give it a try, it should be night and day difference from what I have heard.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just make sure whatever you do, to use a GL4 fluid and not a GL5 fluid.

I suggest straight MT-90..........no mixes.


----------

